# Piping Systems Manual



## محمد الاكرم (22 مارس 2010)

*السلام
كتاب هام Piping Systems Manual 
Piping Systems Manual covers:
ASME B31 piping codes
Specifications and standards
Materials of construction 
Fittings 
Valves and appurtenances
Pipe supports
Drafting practice
Pressure drop calculations
Piping project anatomy 
Field work and start-up
What goes wrong 
Special services 
Infrastructure 
Strategies for remote locations

http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-Pip...s%20Manual.htm

وفقكم الله*​


----------



## Beeiiko (22 مارس 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا


----------



## elboshy (30 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## تولين (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (2 مايو 2010)

مشكورون وماجورون على ما تقدمون


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (3 مايو 2010)

الكتاب فعلا جيد 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

